# New little rescue



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, so here I go. I have been wanting to get a maltese for quite some time now, and have done tons of research. I had a lovely breeder in mind, and I was planning on waiting for her next litter. 
Out of boredom and curiosity, I decided to take a look at petfinder. Well...turns out there were three maltese puppies and their mom for adoption at my local animal shelter! I decided to call the shelter and the pups foster mom. Their foster mom was a very nice lady and told me a lot about each puppy. She told me that the mom was given to the shelter by a woman who claimed she "couldn't keep up with her hair." How lame of an excuse is that? She was turned in when she was already a few weeks pregnant, so they moved her to a foster home. There were two girls and one boy. I decided on the smallest girl, because she just felt like she was for me. I also considered getting the mom, but I knew that her foster family really loved her and were planning on keeping her.
As with a lot of rescues, little puppy isn't perfectly up to the maltese standard. One of her eyes has a dark rim and one doesn't, and the hair around her legs is a little crimped. I'm interested in seeing how her hair will look when she gets older. I couldn't tell based on her mom because she was shaved due to matting. Not show quality, but she's my baby already. Who knows, maybe in a few years I will get a a dog from a show breeder. She's already warming up to the family, and has even got our chi to play. Quite the surprise because she has never been a playful dog. 
I thought long and hard about adopting her, because I thought I wanted a dog from a show breeder. But when I saw her I knew that she was the one for me. Her foster mom even kept her a few days longer so I could get the house ready for her. She's 13 weeks old, born on September 12. I'm not sure on her name yet, but I'm leaning towards Sophie.
Now with every life story, I feel like I owe you all some pics


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:CONGRATULATIONS:cheer: Anna - I'm so thrilled for you. Little Sophie is so adorable and you've rescued her. :chili::chili::chili: I know this was meant to be. And in your own backyard no less. I would always see the dogs hundreds of miles away. It's so funny how sometimes we do all sorts of planning and then suddenly something shows itself to us and it's the exact thing we really wanted. Is she good about dressing up? She looks like a natural but I know all dogs aren't. You mentioned something about pigment and I think sometimes it can come in late. Not sure but I think so. I'm so happy you found each other. :aktion033:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Oh My Goodness!! Your story is EXACTLY like mine!! Elizabeth's mother was turned in to rescue with three pups, two girls and a boy! I picked the biggest female because I have children. She has one eye that has all pigment and one with half pigment! I was a little nervous about rescuing a puppy since I had no idea what it would be like, but I've never been happier!! Elizabeth is my little shadow and cuddle bug. You are going to be sooo happy!!

Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! 

I agree with Sue, this was meant to be. :wub:
She's adorable!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh she is so beautiful! What a wonderful story :chili: So glad you found each other :wub:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

How awesome! I am so happy for you, Anna! She's absolutely beautiful and I love how she's already okay with you dressing her up in outfits! I had the same thing happen to me! I was planning to go see a Show Breeder and my car broke down a week before I was scheduled to go. I was really upset because we weren't going to be able to drive to see the breeder and I was going to miss my works Christmas party so I sat around the house depressed and bored.

The next day I decided to hop on petfinder just to see what they had and boom I saw Georgio. Unfortunately he is in a rescue quite a ways away but when we saw him we we're instantly in love and wanted him. Now I don't think I'll ever look anywhere but rescues and shelters if we get more fluffs.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a blessing that you found such an adorable little girl to adopt! Congratulations! Its great to hear that she is warming up to your family. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby!! and what a cutie pie. A rescue is a great way to go! How fun!!
her little Christmas dress is adorable!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a special little girl. A great christmas present to yourself and her...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooooohhh! I love her. :wub: it was meant to be. She is your little Christmas angel. She reminds me of my departed Sophie, who was a truly darling little girl, so I am partial to that name.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well you both really lucked out, didn't you. She is lovely! and to be able to get a puppy from a shelter---some angel must be working over-time. 
I love this story---my heart is smiling!
Enjoy Christmas w/your little beauty!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh CONGRTULATIONS! She looks PERFECT in every way. Sounds like kismet to me!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I love her ! She is so very lucky to have you, and what a great feeling you must have to rescue.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless your heart for adopting that sweet baby! She is so precious!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is beautiful! And thank you thank you thank you for adopting her! There is something very special about our rescues. I love my Sweetness who came from a show breeder but my Tessa has claimed a very special place in my heart. Wishing you and your new pup may blessings and adventures from now one!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Anna -- what a sweet and wonderful story. Your little fluff is adorable and she's perfect in your eyes. I know that she will be the love of your life.

Congratulations -- can't wait to watch her grow up on SM. She's a little doll.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She is PRECIOUS Anna, and I know you must be thrilled to have adotpted her. This was meant to be "as sure as the turnin' of the earth"... Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a little cutie!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like a match made in heaven. Congrats and I know you'll both be very happy, hopefully for many years!


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Susan, I am so thrilled to have her. I just sat there yesterday and thought about how lucky I was. When I went on petfinder, I literally had no intention of even seeing a maltese within at least 100 miles away. She is pretty good about dressing up, which is good k: But the bows are a whole different story. She acted like I was trying to strangle her! I just wanted to get the little hairs out of her face! Most good pictures I get of her is when she is falling asleep, because she doesn't stay still for the camera which is to be expected. She has a little dot of dark pigment under her light eye, so I am wondering if it will spread as she gets older. I'll love her just as much if it doesn't.

Ronni, I love hearing stories like mine :heart: When I was a kid, my family adopted a retired racer greyhound. Her name was C-U and she was the sweetest girl. That's why I am quite partial to your Rhaegar.

Elizabeth, I'm so glad you found Georgio. From the one picture I have seen of him, he looks like a doll

Maureen, I love the name Sophie. It sounds sophisticated, yet cute. I am leaning towards it. 

Maggie, I really did luck out. I just feel so blessed. I can't get over it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwwh cuteness overload :wub2:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Anna! Sophie is so blessed to have found you too!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

congrats! sooo sweet


----------

